

Top Twelve Tips for Running a Beta Test - yoseph
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BetaTest.html

======
bialecki
Is it really true you need four betas? That seems high from the betas I've
seen.

------
yoseph
If you're planning on running a private beta, this article is a MUST-READ.

